# When does a hedgehog become an adult?



## JellyChuu (May 9, 2015)

well I've been wondering when does a hedgehos stop being a baby and becomes an adult.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

They're considered adult at 6 months, but continue growing & filling out a bit more until 1 year.


----------



## JellyChuu (May 9, 2015)

thanks!


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Lilysmommy said:


> They're considered adult at 6 months, but continue growing & filling out a bit more until 1 year.


Oh dear, mine's almost at six months and he's already gotten so big in the last few weeks! At this rate I'm going to have a badger in a year.


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

octopushedge said:


> lilysmommy said:
> 
> 
> > they're considered adult at 6 months, but continue growing & filling out a bit more until 1 year.
> ...


lol!!!


----------

